# Tips on building storage shed



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey all, I am thinking about building a shed this spring (running out of room in my small half of the garage.) Wondering if any of you have tackled this and have any tips. Trying to get an idea of cost, should it be insulated?, etc. I am thinking 10x12 avg height. Nothing fancy, just want to be warm/cool enough to work in and keep wood in.

I live in central indiana and the winters can be brutal (hence the insulation.) 

Any help will be much appreciated!

-Chris


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sheds are fairly easy to make, and less expensive that way than to purchase a kit, or complete shed. This one below is nothing fancy, took a couple of weekends. No insulation, and intended just for storage, not working.

This is when framing was about complete.
.








.
The finished shed.
.




















 







.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are going to work in it, insulate it and go as big as you can. High ceiling is good for a workshop if you think you will work with sheet goods. Mine is 12' by 24' and not near big enough, but depends what you want to accomplish. You will have to decide on either a concrete slab of a wood floor. Here is mine it is cleaner now, but not much. It has a 9' ceiling.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Cabinet man, is that a concrete floor? I was told an easy way for floor was concrete block for leveling with wood on top. 

Any advice?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cjward said:


> Cabinet man, is that a concrete floor? I was told an easy way for floor was concrete block for leveling with wood on top.
> 
> Any advice?


It's 2x6's PT covered with 3/4" CDX. At the 4 inside corners a 2' 4x4 is sunk in concrete with the finishing height at the height of the 2x6's. The 2x6's are lagged to each corner.












 







.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Will you have to get a building permit?

If you do a concrete slab, check out "shallow frost proof foundations". In the right circumstance they can save a bundle over a traditional footing.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Any idea on cost?


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Just your basic 2x4 or 2x6 construction. Which ever your prefer. I would check your building codes to see if you can put up a shed that size. they may only allow a certain size without a permit. Insulation is nice, but it doesn't serve a purpose if you have no heat or a/c. Don't forget electrical if it's a workshop. :]


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice!


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> Will you have to get a building permit?
> 
> If you do a concrete slab, check out "shallow frost proof foundations". In the right circumstance they can save a bundle over a traditional footing.


Here in Minneapolis no permit is required up to 120 square feet.

Just make sure there's no paint peeling. They'll fine you in a second! :shifty:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> Here in Minneapolis no permit is required up to 120 square feet.


do they still care about setbacks?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cjward said:


> Hey all, I am thinking about building a shed this spring (running out of room in my small half of the garage.) Wondering if any of you have tackled this and have any tips. Trying to get an idea of cost, should it be insulated?, etc. I am thinking 10x12 avg height. Nothing fancy, just want to be warm/cool enough to work in and keep wood in.
> 
> I live in central indiana and the winters can be brutal (hence the insulation.)
> 
> ...


DO NOT insulate unless you have a good reason for the insulation.

A number of years ago I insulated a new storage shed thinking it would be a good place to store some plants in the winter. 
MISTAKE!!!

All that insulation did was provide a place for the rats to get into and nest.

You could use sheet foam and not have that problem.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

SteveEl said:


> do they still care about setbacks?


It might depend on your location, but here if a shed is within the size limits of not needing a permit, there are still setback restrictions.












 







.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

...central Indiana... 

It's my guess you'll have some large temp and humidity swings unless you design the building to avoid those problems. And depending on what you plan to use it for, maybe there's no need to do that. But if you do care, I suggest you don't skimp on reading time about foundations and exterior surface drainage. Lots of moisture can come in from the ground unless you take measures to stop it. Will you need termite shields under your sill plates? Burying power to the shed? If so, and it were me, I'd bring in 2x what I think I would need, or alternatively use oversize plastic conduit so the wire could be replaced by a larger one at minimal cost later. 

My first shop was an uninsulated garage in Michigan. I partitioned off the part that had my lumber rack and other materials, and kept a defrosting humidifier draining to daylight in that area, combined with a temperature operated outlet. The dehumid would run if the temp in the partition was above 45 degrees, and since the unit threw off heat, it usually had to be much colder than that outdoors to turn the thing off. 

Hope something in all that helps

Steve El


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

I havn't even started yet and am already overwhelmed!


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Go talk to someone at your local lumberyard


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

cjward said:


> ........... and have any tips.......
> 
> -Chris


My tip would be to make something cool to look at as well as functional

I hate these Home depot crap boxes that sit in everyone's yard










Make yours special


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

A company up our way builds these for potting shed, saunas and outhouses.

I'm sure he could whip up a nice little workshop!


----------



## Woodworker 51 (Oct 18, 2007)

You might want to look at the New Yankee Workshop, they have a plan for an 8 x 12 shed. If this is your first shed I imagine a plan would be very helpful.
Dennis


----------



## 406Rich (May 15, 2016)

The wife and I built this one back in `83 on a concrete slab, 10x20, we kept the roofline low so not to be obtrusive to the neighbors, when the kids were little it was`t big enough, after they left we had a lot of room..:grin:


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Best advise anyone can give you is to absolutely as big as you can. I started off knocking down a tiny metal storage shed and pouring a slab for a 10x12 "shed". Next thing I'm working out of it and added two lean-to's to the sides for storage, lumber racks, etc. Now I am finally doing it right and updated the electric, ran gas-line, internet, sewer line and water for the final addition which will remodel the whole thing into one large shop under one roof. If your going to use it for a shop then build it as large as possible now.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

As mentioned, check if you need a building permit. Plus, are there any restrictions where you live? Many subdivisions and such have restrictions on things like this. One SD near us requires that any outbuildings have the same siding and colors as the house. Basically, they are duplicating the house.


----------



## Phoenix830 (May 30, 2017)

*Spam*



rockman said:


> I am also in the same boat on building a shed and I found a great site that helped me not only on creating the shed that I wanted but it gave me clear instruction on what material and parts I needed to make the shed I have now.
> http://0c43bdsiif7p4s9ih0-oy6qfd5.hop.clickbank.net/


This link is just spam


----------



## Building My Shed (Oct 26, 2017)

If you are looking to build a shed i recommend visiting http://www.buildingmyshed.com for the best woodworking plans and building tips. Our blog has a lot of information that will get you started on building your shed today.


----------



## Building My Shed (Oct 26, 2017)

*Shed Building*

If you are looking to build a shed i recommend visiting www.buildingmyshed.com for the best woodworking plans and building tips. Our blog has a lot of information that will get you started on building your shed today.


----------

